# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Otter, speech-to-text service, Otter.ai, Inc., Los Altos, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Otter.ai, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to Otter Voice Meeting Notes: where conversations live

Apr 6, 2019




> Introduction to Otter Voice Meeting Notes mobile and web app from Otter.ai, including Otter Premium and Otter for Teams

----------


## Airicist

Article "Otter.ai raises $10 million for AI transcription tool"

by Kyle Wiggers
January 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI-powered transcription service Otter.ai can now record from Google Meet"

by Sarah Perez
January 21, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Boosted by the pandemic, meeting transcription service Otter.ai raises $50M"

by Sarah Perez
February 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Transcription app Otter wants to make meetings more useful"
Otter wants to turn meeting recordings into transcripts you can quickly skim, annotate, and search—and make itself a new hub for workplace conversations.

by Steven Melendez
March 29, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Otter.ai slashes free monthly transcription minutes to 300, but opens recorder bot to all"

by Ivan Mehta
August 19, 2022

----------

